# Massive half rack



## greyfox (Jan 19, 2008)

I got my largest buck ever with a bow last week and he would have been a huge 8 point. With only half a rack (the other was broken off at the skull earlier in the season) I am trying to find if anyone knows of a technique to duplicate the missing antler. He has a massive base and long main beam with long tines.

The only other alternative is to mount him as is with his head turned into the wall to show off the one antler. Any moulds that you can recommend would be great. One taxidermist referred me to the McKenzie 9700 but I have yet to see it.


----------

